# Won't Breed?



## SweetnSpicy (Sep 3, 2009)

I conditioned them for 3 weeks, they were in quarantine for 1 month, and Banana built a HUGE bubble nest, covering a corner of the 10gal, and it is about 1/2 in thick. Banana is flaring at her, and doing a little wiggly dance, but he isn't really biting her, only a few nips at first, and that's it. She is flaring back at him, and has breeding stripes, but doesn't go by the nest, or get in the right "position". She is still swimming around, and goes near him. I am not really too sure, because it is my first spawn, what she is doing. She has been in the tank for about 3hrs now. 


Please, can someone tell me what is up? All of the levels are right, and it is heated correctly. 

Thanks,
-SnS


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Sometimes it takes awhile. Since its only been a few hours I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

It can take up to a couple of days to spawn. Just keep an eye on them, sounds like things are going well so far.


----------



## SweetnSpicy (Sep 3, 2009)

Okay, thanks for the replies, they are very much appreciated!

I have been keeping a very close eye on them, and nothing too major happened, besides a nip here and a bite there. But, I know that betta courtship is pretty aggressive. 

I guess I will let things go as they would in nature, and see how everything pans out


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good luck with them and please keep us posted. I think Vikki's pair took awhile before getting down to business.


----------



## SweetnSpicy (Sep 3, 2009)

I will!

Banana seems to some-what know what he is doing, and he keeps trying to get her by the nest, but she is still pretty weary of him, I think. He looks so cute doing his little wiggle dance!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's trying to impress her. lol


----------



## SweetnSpicy (Sep 3, 2009)

Lol, I figured that, because he has the stereotypical "man" personality.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol!!


----------



## biokid101 (Sep 24, 2009)

did they spawn yet?


----------



## SweetnSpicy (Sep 3, 2009)

No, actually, when I got home from an uneasy day at school, because I didn't want either one to get hurt, they seemed less interested in each other than before. Fish was starting to get stress stripes, so I decided I didn't want to risk their lives, and I separated them. I decided to bid on a HM male, and ask to buy a sibling female, too. So, hopefully in the future I will attempt to breed them again


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry things didn't work out. The hm pair sounds like a good idea so maybe you can breed them.


----------



## SweetnSpicy (Sep 3, 2009)

It is okay, I guess it is like the saying, "she's just not that into you" lol.

Yeah, hopefully, because he is SOO pretty, and I am sure the female would be just as nice. They would make some pretty babies, but I already know about 10 people who want a fry from my fish, so that would limit the sales lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Maybe you can try the same pair in a couple weeks. Maybe they just aren't ready right now but that could change later.


----------



## SweetnSpicy (Sep 3, 2009)

Yeah, I am going to re-condition them, and then hopefully try again. So maybe in a 3-4 weeks? Hopefully they will be better then ;3

I am just so happy that no one got hurt. The worst was a small bite on fish's belly, and a bite on Banana. But, just to be safe, I am medicating both :3


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good idea to medicate as a precaution. Yeah, try them again in about a month.


----------



## SweetnSpicy (Sep 3, 2009)

Yeah, it would be horrible if one of them got an infection from a bite! 
Hopefully by then I will have gotten my awesome HM I won, I will post the link below. I am just in love with him, and I really hope they have a nice sibling female available. 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashm1254969657


----------



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

*your bettas sound like they are doing everything just right, it takes mine 3 days to usually get in the actual spawning mood, the male will run her off if he is not satisfied with his nest. Also after he is satisfied the female will approach the nest and if she doesn't like it she will retreat until she does and the male will work on it somemore but when they are both satified everything will go really smooth. Hope this helps. :-d*


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

SweetnSpicy said:


> Hopefully by then I will have gotten my awesome HM I won, I will post the link below. I am just in love with him, and I really hope they have a nice sibling female available.
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashm1254969657


that is a pretty fish. any idea when it will be arriving?


----------



## SweetnSpicy (Sep 3, 2009)

@ CindyLou - Okay! I will keep that in mind. But they weren't even interested in each other. He stopped flairing after a while, and didn't even pay attention to her when she went by the nest. 

@ Andakin - he/she said they where shipping them to linda olson the 26th. So, most likely I will get them the 27th or 27th because the time zones are different.


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

did you make a late payment? the next shipment to the US was scheduled for oct 12.


----------



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

SweetnSpicy said:


> @ CindyLou - Okay! I will keep that in mind. But they weren't even interested in each other. He stopped flairing after a while, and didn't even pay attention to her when she went by the nest.
> 
> @ Andakin - he/she said they where shipping them to linda olson the 26th. So, most likely I will get them the 27th or 27th because the time zones are different.


 I am assuming the male was satisfied with it but she wasn't, my males always quit flaring also, but yea try again later. My new babies hatched tonight, as soon as i can i will take a pic of them but king bettas are more protected over there babies than other bettas, he keeps flaring at me. I'im afraid he's gonna eat them, lol 8)


----------



## SweetnSpicy (Sep 3, 2009)

andakin said:


> did you make a late payment? the next shipment to the US was scheduled for oct 12.


Sorta. We had a miss-communication. I sent the payment after I received the sellers paypal, but it was too late then. But, I can wait. I still need to finish my 10gal's cycle, and then move Banana. So it all worked out, lol.


----------

